# Sooo how many long ears do you own?



## RJRMINIS (Sep 18, 2006)

:

The long ears are very addicting, as bad as my miniature horses!LOL

SOOOO How many do you have, and what are your favorite things about them?

I have 12 right now, with 7 jenny's bred for 2007!

I have:

A Jack named Blizzard (BEW)

And my jenny's and jennets are:

Annabelle(aka Momma Donk) (Grey Dun)

Jezabelle "Belle"(Grey)

Flower(BEW)

Sara Beth(Grey)

Abby(Spotted)

Star(Spotted)

Cotton Candy(BEW)

Vanilla(BESW)

Miss Mocha(Brown)

Blessing(BEW)

Indy(BEW)

My favorite things about mine are they are very gentle, they have unconditional love, each one has a different sounding bray, My little ones are so funny when they learn to bray for the first time.

Candy was the first baby I had born that brayed withing minutes of being born, and it was the funniest sound I have ever heard!!! :lol:

Vanilla was purchased from a man that had her in a pasture, never been touched, cockaburrs all over her tummy, her first experience with us, was being caught, put in a trailer, and getting to our farm and having them cutout of her hair, it was like she new we where helping and has been a pocket pet ever since.

I could tell stories on each and every one of ours.....They love Wheat Thins, and little peppermint or apple horse treats.



:

They all have different personalities. They crave attention. They are all very special!!

So tell me about yours!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 18, 2006)

I am owned by Earl (standard, and a BLM, gray dun) Clementine (standard, pink sorrel) Taco (mini, pink sorrel) WeeBit (mini, pink sorrel) Jenjen (mini, gray dun) Ella (mini, gray dun) Snickers (mini hinny, black-bay) Josh (mini hinny, black bay) and they sure do have differant personalities, each and everyone is a character...but Earl is really the farm clown, everyone LOVES Earl, Snickers comes in a real close second. OHHH heck---I just love them all



: :bgrin big and small. They definitely are VERY special and love human contact. Corinne


----------



## Denali (Sep 18, 2006)

Currently I just have one, my main man Levi!! I bought him a month ago, had him gelded 3 days ago and am currently looking for a friend for him!! :bgrin

Levi is a 10 year old, 34" spotted, now gelding, who is the sweetest, gentlest boy ever!! It has been a rough few days, as he is so sad and sore, but I think we are finally on the mend, yeah!! :aktion033:

Over the weekend, we cleaned the barn and reorganized in preparation for winter. We also built a stall for Levi, so he could be next to the goats, this seems to have helped tremdously!!

Here is my boy, taken today! Vicki


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Sep 18, 2006)

Jason just traded yesterday for some Jennets, so we can breed them to make some foals

He has:

2 Sires (one is a foal)

LN Flameson

B&M Rowdy

5 Jennets(After todays trade)

Coco

Bunkerhill Cranberry Mist (Expecting)

GG Molly

New Jennet (Expecting next year)

New Jennet

Dont know their names yet...lol


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 18, 2006)

I have 3 1/2 donkeys....




: Bunny is a small standard "Spotted Beauty" and is 7yrs old...I have had her since she was almost a year old. She was a rescue, she was a neglected/dirty/matty mess when we got her. She is a BIG baby...just a sweetheart...loves to eat & has a worthless bray



:




: Fawn is a Mini "Spotted Beauty" and is 5 years old. She was Bunny's first born. Her personality is very demanding...she just wants ALL attention and all the feed. Her bray however would wake the dead. If I am not out there by 8 AM she wakes the valley up. She is expecting next January/Febuary.




: Abbie is a Mini "Spotted Beauty" She is a month old and the sweetest baby we have had yet



: She is so gentle & sweet. She is starting to squeek out little brays...it is soooo funny


----------



## jdomep (Sep 19, 2006)

At present I have Vernon and Priscilla (Miss Priss



: ) My best friend has 3 (2 are expecting) one for fall and one for spring and we can't wait I hope Priscilla will be expecting this time next year.


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 19, 2006)

:risa_suelos: :bgrin ONE! :bgrin :risa_suelos:


----------



## Slinkky (Sep 19, 2006)

I have 2.

One riding mule, Kick butt. He's 10. Hard to catch...does NOT like to be loved on, but the best ride I ever had!

and Hoot N Holler aka Baby Hoot (4 1/2 mths) . He's a mule also, but was abandoned/resuce. Don't know what mom was (we are thinking small Arabian). Dad was obviously donkey, but don't know the size...So Hoot's final size is anyone's guess. I'll either ride him or drive him...either way we'll have a blast.

What I like best about Kick is that even though I don't know what all he's gone through in his life (not all of it good from what I can see), he is learning to trust me and I can see it a little more each day. You have to truely "earn" this guys trust and just knowing that I have as much as do, means I must be doing something right! That makes me feel good...that I have changed his life for the better. And he rides so good... so steady...just point and click. He's a blast!

Baby Hoot is a true joy. He will never have ear issues, or not want to be loved on. I'm making sure of that! Hoot is so trusting and so loving! He's the one I can't wait to get home too so I can scratch those long lovely ears and kiss that cute muzzle.

It's official....I'm addicted!!!

Slinkky


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 19, 2006)

This is a great post...Slinkky you have got to post a pic of your riding Kick...I would love to see that



:

Michele..I would LOVE to hear ALL your longears braying...you must have a lot of braying going on. You need to record it for me so I can put it on my voice mail



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 19, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I have 2.5 mini donkeys. [/SIZE]

Magnolia or Maggie is my 7 year old jennet that was due in August and still no baby yet...



: She was not around people too much when my hubby got her for me for Christmas this last year, but I am teaching her what love is all about. She's not quite there yet, but she's coming around!

I also have Cotton, a year old jack who is Maggie's baby. He is very stand offish right now because he is in the pasture with our mini horse and two quarter horse mares. He is very interested in the mare that's not bred if you know what I mean...



: but I don't think he can make the love connection because of their size difference...lol!

They are both grey duns and I would really like to add a spotted donkey in there sometime too!

Vicki... Levi still looks a little ticked, but I'm glad he's feeling better! Shannon


----------



## wantminimore (Sep 19, 2006)

Right now I have 1 spotted jack, but i've had others in the past.


----------



## jayne (Sep 19, 2006)

I have sweet but shy Lily whom I got from a rescue last January. She had baby Daisy on July 8th (don't feel bad, Vicki, the vet said she was due in late Feb early March!!). My husband calls her GIGANTOR sometimes because she is so HUGE. I think she was definitely overcooked at birth, and you will find it hard to believe, but in this picture she is 5 weeks old. I am NOT lying. Good thing she is sweet and willing to please!






So I have only had long-ears since January, but I can't imagine living without them. The horses, when they're in the barn however, don't like it when she brays. You can see them squint their eyes and put their ears back a little. I guess it does kind of echo in there!!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 19, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Jayne... I can't believe that baby is only five weeks old in that picture! She looks as big as my year old jack is now! What color do you call Lily? I love that!



: Shannon :lol: [/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Sep 21, 2006)

I love everyones donkeys. Janye, your's are really neat!

I have 8 mature jennys, 2 two yr olds, 2 yrlings and 2 jacks and 1 gelding. 5 of my jennys are spotted, 5 are solid. One of my jacks is spotted, one is black. The gelding is big and hairy and green broke to a cart. I sure love these kind, gentle beasts!



:


----------



## minimule (Sep 21, 2006)

I have 7.

1 miniature Jack - Short Assets Kilroy. He is now 8 yrs old

then I have 6 of his "kids"

Maestro - 4 yr old mini mule

Sunny - 3 yr old mini mule

Jester - 2 yr old mini mule

Wylie - 1 yr old mini mule

Fiesty - 6 months old mini mule

Muchacho - 4 month old mini mule


----------



## qtrrae (Sep 22, 2006)

I have 2 jennets!! I went with Marnie to an auction in spring - NOT planning to buy anything but just along with Marnie. Well, this adorable little dark jenny came in and what could I do but bid - so I now have one jenny - well Marnie says you can't just have one, so when this cute little gray jenny came I bid so that the first jenny would have a buddy.

They are both just adorable and I'm already "thinking" it would be fun to get more!!

Their names are Jayda and Jenna! I will just have to get some updated pictures of them - here they are when I first got them, in their winter woolies - now they are shed out and shiny.


----------



## aBreeze (Sep 22, 2006)

Im fortunate to be owned by one DonkayDonk... just one, and it will probably stay as just one for a while... hes more than enough of a challenge.



:

Meet The Harry Monster






more recent


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 22, 2006)

aBreeze said:


>



"Harry" is really



: cute....he reminds me of my late E'ore


----------



## Shari (Sep 23, 2006)

Love all the pictures!



:

I have just one pink Jenny, Ella and is the princess of the place. :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

I have 10 as of this past weekend (thank you Shawna!)

Our mule maker is Trooper, a spotted small standard jack

My Avitar is Marshall Dillon, senior herdsire, age 4 (brown)

My Jennets are

Betty Jean (10) grey (pregnant)

Taffy Jo (10) light grey spot (pregnant)

Betty Lou (almost 4) grey (daughter of Betty Jean)

Susie Q (2 1/2) grey (daughter of Betty Jean)

Becky Lynn (2) light grey spot

Peggy Sue (2) chocolate (daughter of Taffy Jo)

Mary Ellen (1) grey (daughter of Betty Jean)

(the last 3 have the same sire, as well as the two on the way)

and we just added Marshall Wiley Haines, a charcoal spotted jack (2)

Pics were posted when i was asked to introduce myself in a prior post and i can't do it from work anyway...


----------

